

What can non-coder founders do all day? - giffc
http://giffconstable.com/2010/04/git-it-done-the-joy-of-wearing-many-hats/

======
japherwocky
"write blog posts like this one"

~~~
giffc
+1 for making me crack up japherwocky

------
bdr
There was a great comment here on a previous thread, but I can't find it.
Anyone know what I'm talking about?

~~~
njl
This one: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=779448>

~~~
bdr
Bingo.

------
thewileyone
"get back in the kitchen and get me some pie!"

------
MaysonL
Talk to customers, current and potential.

